# Black diamond Rhom?



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
I can buy at present a Rhombeus Black Diamond Araguaia but i´ve only this picture and i´m not sure if it´s really a Rhom?!
Thank you for helping


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like a nice example of a spilo..........................


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

dezboy said:


> Looks like a nice example of a spilo..........................


100% agreed! Gold spilo/mac not a rhom but a very nice looking piranha I wish I had the oppurtunity to pick this guy up.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

that a gold piranha.


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Thank you for ident this little guy.
At first i´ve thought on a gibbus or some else but now i know what it is....
A spilo... 
Thank you.
Martin


----------

